# Keep it in your pants! (HM/CT)



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

So my young lady hatchling (terrible pic, didn't get better before I shunted her to the nunnery) from my black copper HM spawn 









Wiggled into the neighboring section with him









Where I found them doing









And now I have


----------



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm gonna stalk this.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

This will be interesting...


----------



## jr591 (Aug 13, 2014)

Following!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

They've been moved into the 10g fry tank from their temporary digs in the 5g. They are now very fat on BBS.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

That's hilarious though! Can't wait to see what they look like.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I love oopsie spawns


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Followed!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

heehee good luck!!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

gah! I love your male he's so beautiful!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Nothing terribly spectacular to update. I see three or so at any given time. Might be indicative of the survival rate, I saw only about half a dozen or so that hatched out of the 10 eggs I pulled. They're growing well in the 10g with BBS, no idea what they'll end up looking like.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yay! Baby! Doesn't look half bad, either. Those are some vivid racing stripes.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Pretty!!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

that is awsome


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

=3 I'm really excited to see how these turn out


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Ooo pretty!!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I can already see some web reduction coming in from the father... but it seems overall to be fairly even on that one fry.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

!!! Gorgeous pair, even if it is accidental! They almost look like a pair you'd breed on purpose, anyway. If you can get those fry to mature, I'm sure they'll be stunning even if they were unintentional XD


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Any more recent pictures?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Well I just have my phone, but I'm hoping soon. They're due to be jarred shortly.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Not the best photo, he's a bit of a 'runner'









Trying to get my video of him to upload. You can see at the end of each DR he has two more ray buds, so he looks like he might yet develop into a DDR.



Racing stripes boy above has turned white like the sire, along with one other sibling in the spawn. If it's a matching pair I might breed them to each other.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

He looks awesome!!!! I want one :3


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Omg the offspring is beautiful


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I like them! That's a neat accident you had.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That's really neat. How lucky that the accidental breeding created such charming fry!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Link to video (terrible, phone won't focus very well)
http://vid3.photobucket.com/albums/y83/Katsudoo/Aquarium/CAM005571_zpsfunnxmin.mp4

Lucky shot


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Such a pretty fish <3


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

What does the rest of the spawn look like? That guy is awesome!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Video of his brother that was just tanked next to him (Auntie got moved). Again, terrible focus. 

[editing link]


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow. I've seen intentionally-bred hybrids that don't look anywhere near that good.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

OMG - these guys are GORGEOUS. What a pleasant "oops" spawn. Maybe at some point you should breed them again on purpose!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice double-ray Crowntails. Very handsome boys. I don't even think the father's tail rays were THAT nice.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, they're young yet. I'm interested to see how the outlay of excessive ray splits (rosetail) all their aunties and uncles express show up compared to rather limited, though long, rays of crowntails. As an experiment I may cross them to their HM/plakat cousins and see what I get. 

Some of my videos won't load so I got some more this morning.
http://s3.photobucket.com/user/Katsudoo/media/Aquarium/CAM005751_zpsw8u6qbq9.mp4.html


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww <3 
They're trying so hard to show how big and tough they are <3


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

OMG that bluish silver boy is GORGEOUS! The second one is pretty too, with the fin coloring.

Very pretty fish!!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

None of them have marbled. I will keep some for breeding purposes.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ahh, I wish you were in the U.S. lol...


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Well there is the show in May....


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

So when will some of these be up for sale?  I want one so I can name it Spork, or Fpoon  

Seriously though, they are amazing fish! Such a great 'oopsie' spawn!


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Those are some gorgeous fish. I might have to talk my betta loving best friend into traveling to Toronto in May.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Going to sell any of them? Be sure to list them in the CANADIAN section of the BF Marketplace if you do! Woohoo... our first Canadian listing and that makes me happy! (ps... Because I'm only an hour away... hint hint)


----------



## Cey (Jan 15, 2015)

What a gorgeous spawn you ended up having! That's so funny that they decided to pair together when you weren't looking.

Definitely interested in seeing more progress and if any go up for sale!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Hoping to get some pics now.


----------



## KittyVonMeow (Jan 14, 2015)

That male is absolutely stunning oh my goodness...


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

SeaHorse said:


> Going to sell any of them? Be sure to list them in the CANADIAN section of the BF Marketplace if you do! Woohoo... our first Canadian listing and that makes me happy! (ps... Because I'm only an hour away... hint hint)


Well, these two I'm willing to part with now, but itd have to be pick-up.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank You DBanana for the beautiful blue/red boy. It was so nice to meet you! He is in his 10 gallon tank. I'll add a pic as soon as I can. :welldone:  
Have to think of a name!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Yay! It's hard letting them go but I know he's got a good home. You made the kiddo's day too, he's been a shop keeper since you left!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Argh~! Hoping I can find a female among this lot. Turns out that so far all of them appear to be turning male. That's bloody annoying.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

DBanana said:


> Argh~! Hoping I can find a female among this lot. Turns out that so far all of them appear to be turning male. That's bloody annoying.


Isn't it true that if one parent is significantly older than the other the fry willbe mostly that gender? If so then it makes sense with a sever year old male and a several month old girl that 90% would be boys.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I have never heard that before. And if so I'm going to kick some butts because this is just rude.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Well if any of them are as gorgeous as that steel colored guy from the first page, I'll gladly take one (in a month or so and would need it shipped)  Loved his fins!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

ellekay said:


> Well if any of them are as gorgeous as that steel colored guy from the first page, I'll gladly take one (in a month or so and would need it shipped)  Loved his fins!


Star crossed lovers you and he. We're in Canada.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't have anywhere for him to live right now... Once I get my 29g complete and my two current guys in the 10g (split) I'll have room...but until then, I'll just hope he finds a great home


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

DBanana said:


> I have never heard that before. And if so I'm going to kick some butts because this is just rude.


And whose but are you going to kick? Don't shoot the messenger! Blame your boy for being borderline pedo!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've only had one spawn grow old enough so far to tell, but the female was much older than the male...and the spawn was 75% female.

Also, did have two females that when jarred turned into males. That is apparently...a thing.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've heard of that all over in the animal world -- a male masquerading as a female until all the dominate animals are separated from him.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

No. Males and females can switch in this case. Bettas dont have sex chromosomes. Females with ovaries removed start producing sperm, and males can develope ovaries.

Ellekay, we cant ship to the U.S. is what I'm saying. You'll have to love from afar.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh wow, I didn't know the fish actually switched!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, and it's heartbreaking when it just so happened to be the PERFECT ONE, you needed one of its former sex, and you have none like it to compensate for the change.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I know...I don't understand why that border is so tough...I mean the pharmaceuticals I get


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Very fun!!! Any update pics? How they all hangin in?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Seahorse has some. I think i found a female so the breeding tub is set up. Pics tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Good luck!! :-D


----------

